# Ashtray For Smoking in a Pool?



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys, I'm wondering what ashtray you'd recommend picking up for smoking in a pool. I'm looking forward to the summer where I can lay in my pool smoking a cigar, but am thinking of where to ash! I'll need something that:

1. Is heavy enough that the wind won't knock over,
2. Is deep enough so the wind doesn't get ashes all over the place,
3. Is not ceramic, glass, or anything that could fall into the pool and break on the pools floor.


----------



## Jeff_2pra (Feb 14, 2014)

This is a good question that I will have to answer soon as well. Maybe one of the large stinky's??

Cheap Humidors Stinky Cigar Ashtray - Old World Box Pressed Series


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Kind of pricy, but this would solve your problem.
Carbon ashtray/Floating ashtray - Whamo Racing, Inc


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure if I'd want an ashtray free floating..the waves of the pool could knock the cigar off too easily....I'd personally get one of the lounger floats with the cup holder built in and get a Cigar Bobken Cigar Bobken Ashtray - Black (#1741779) - CigarBid.com


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Drez_ said:


> Not sure if I'd want an ashtray free floating..the waves of the pool could knock the cigar off too easily....I'd personally get one of the lounger floats with the cup holder built in and get a Cigar Bobken Cigar Bobken Ashtray - Black (#1741779) - CigarBid.com


Well I just posted that so it didn't break on the floor of the pool.
arty:


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> Not sure if I'd want an ashtray free floating..the waves of the pool could knock the cigar off too easily....I'd personally get one of the lounger floats with the cup holder built in and get a Cigar Bobken Cigar Bobken Ashtray - Black (#1741779) - CigarBid.com


*This*

Tried a makeshift floating one for a 4th of July party last year. Wife still mentions the time us "idiots" got ashes all over the pool.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> Kind of pricy, but this would solve your problem.
> Carbon ashtray/Floating ashtray - Whamo Racing, Inc


I think for $100 I could pay one of the kids to stand in the pool and hold the ashtray a couple times. :lol:


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Sounds like a niche that needs to be filled. I think I have an idea or two but would have to patent them first. lol. May go on Shark Tank with it. "So tell us, how big is the market?", they'll ask. "Um, well, I know one guy who really wants one", I'll say. "Maybe two, including my uncle". T.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Your pool has a filter I say use the pool.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> Not sure if I'd want an ashtray free floating..the waves of the pool could knock the cigar off too easily....I'd personally get one of the lounger floats with the cup holder built in and get a Cigar Bobken Cigar Bobken Ashtray - Black (#1741779) - CigarBid.com


This looks like the winner. Gonna have to grab one. Thanks.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

What about the Xikar Cup ashtray?

Xikar Ash Can (#1748213) - CigarBid.com


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I was thinking Stinky ash tray, but Drez_ is right. Xikar ash can.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a neighbor that is out at the community hot tub every night smoking cigarettes. He has a small metal pail (about a quart size) that he uses as an ashtray. Sometimes I ash in there. I usually just ash on the side, and splash some water. Cigar ash is basically dead leaves.... Tasty dead leaves.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

No matter the ash tray, the ash seems to always land on my belly!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

i really like the look of the xikar ash can as long as it is not light. my dad smokes cigarettes and has regular ash trays so if a small breeze comes along ash ends up everywhere


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just ash in the pool like a boss! I keed unless u just wannabe a boss like that.w

I have a buddy that does the ceramics at his pool.. Never had an issue knocking them in or other people at his parties. And he throws some wild parties.


----------



## Dudi8885 (Jul 3, 2021)

Bernardini said:


> *This*
> 
> Tried a makeshift floating one for a 4th of July party last year. Wife still mentions the time us "idiots" got ashes all over the pool.


----------



## Dudi8885 (Jul 3, 2021)

Funny


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Just ash in the pool like a boss! I keed unless u just wannabe a boss like that.w
> 
> I have a buddy that does the ceramics at his pool.. Never had an issue knocking them in or other people at his parties. And he throws some wild parties.


This was a funny post!
I sure do miss you guys!
Wish you were still here!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bondo 440 said:


> I think for $100 I could pay one of the kids to stand in the pool and hold the ashtray a couple times. :lol:


----------

